# Most outrageous thing you've done to try to cure DP



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

What is the most outrageous or "out there" thing that you have done in an attempt to cure or lessen DP?

I'll start...

I traveled 500 miles by plane to see a specialist doctor because I was convinced I had a disease.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

wow what did your specialist say? I went in my back yard and splashed cold water all over me from the hose. it was cold... anyway im kind of sad cus i was reading how some people get stuck in this crap for 10 or 15 years. i read there story and their story is way worst then mine and is usually caused and substained by their own anxiety or depression. i got mine from stress and weed and i dont have any more panic attacks or anxiety, just slight depression. Im feeling ok but damn i dont want this to last forever. i just did weed, i cant believe this is happening!!!


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

one day i just started running really fast and didnt stop, like some forrest gump shit. i ran to my middle school and ran the track there until i couldnt any longer. I don't know if i thought id be cured but i was letting out frustrations and trying to get in touch with my body again.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I took pieces of snow outside and hit my face with it to try to snap myself back to reality....It didnt help.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

I stuffed myself full with builders bars and liquid-b12 for 1,5 week, cause anthony was cured by it...


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I tried to use classical condition by using a bell during my sleep to try to condition lucidity with the sound of the bell.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

I took so much mephedrone that I lost my ability to see and then fell unconscious


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

If you're wondering, it didn't work


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

never_giving_up made me lol for some reason


----------



## Sailing (Oct 23, 2009)

I flew to Brazil and saw a psychic healer named 'John of God' at the Casa De Dom Inacio (healing center), didn't help and after 3 weeks I left worse off than when I arrived. Admittedly I was in a sceptical frame of mind and did not follow the rules to allow for healing to take place. The trip cost around 8 grand.

Interesting to note I met a guy who also travelled to the center to be cured of DP, he developed it after taking antidepressants. He was cured during his stay.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I used to travel to London 2-3 times a week which was about a 3 1/2 hour round trip to see a special form of chiropractor. I did this for about three months and spent a fortune doing so. What a waste of time, money and energy lol


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Sailing said:


> I flew to Brazil and saw a psychic healer named 'John of God' at the Casa De Dom Inacio (healing center), didn't help and after 3 weeks I left worse off than when I arrived. Admittedly I was in a sceptical frame of mind and did not follow the rules to allow for healing to take place. The trip cost around 8 grand.
> 
> Interesting to note I met a guy who also travelled to the center to be cured of DP, he developed it after taking antidepressants. He was cured during his stay.


It didn't work because those guys are scammers, not because you did something wrong.

They will always blame you for not doing something for when you inevitably don't heal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

I would smoke weed regularly even though it only made DP worse many times over. I thought that if I made it worse, then I would be able to see the way out clearer. It didn't work, and it only gave me schizophrenic like symptoms that I have to take meds for now.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sailing said:


> I flew to Brazil and saw a psychic healer named 'John of God' at the Casa De Dom Inacio (healing center), didn't help and after 3 weeks I left worse off than when I arrived. Admittedly I was in a sceptical frame of mind and did not follow the rules to allow for healing to take place. The trip cost around 8 grand.
> 
> Interesting to note I met a guy who also travelled to the center to be cured of DP, he developed it after taking antidepressants. He was cured during his stay.


You win the prize. That's a hell of a mecca. (assuming you are not from south america). Interesting that the other guy got better. What did they have you do? What are your thoughts about the other guy being cured there? How long did he have DP for?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Joined this forum


----------



## Sailing (Oct 23, 2009)

Surfingisfun001, thanks for the prize, lol

Australia here so yes it was quite a hike. Melbourne-LA-Miami-Rio-Brasillia and a 2 hour drive to the centre. I felt like a zombie on arrival.

The guy I met was in his late 20's or early 30's and claimed to have fully recovered and gave credit of his recovery to the healer. I have no clue how long he had DP and how badly he suffered from it but it must have been bad enough for him to travel over from the UK. That's all I know, I should have asked more questions. Whether he was really cured by the healer or he healed himself by way of placebo effect, who can say...

I spoke to numerous people during my stay, not talking about flipped out new age nutters here but there were plenty of those around. I mean down to earth intelligent folk who swear by the powers of the casa and described all kinds of wonderful feelings and 'energies' they felt during their visits. I on the other hand felt nothing which is about typical for me... always the short end of the stick

It would be interesting to know the ratio between people who were cured of ailments/diseases as opposed to people not being healed, certainly nobody leaped out of their chair shouting 'Hallelujah!' at least not while I was there. I was told healing of serious conditions can take weeks or months and require numerous visits.

Hi Never_give_up, I was exceptionally negative during my stay, can't explain why, I was probably more focued on sniffing out a scam than being healed.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sailing said:


> I on the other hand felt nothing which is about typical for me... always the short hand of the stick


I can relate to that. I use to go to a church where people would fall over and speak in tongues, claim to have visions ,etc. I always hoped for something to happen to me but it never did. I even witnessed my best friend fall over and start speaking in tongues at one of these events. I knew him better than anyone and neither one of us were trying for anything to happen. It just happened to him and I know he wasn't faking it. There seem to be similar "kundalini" occurrences in all different types of religions and what not. I even remember being at one church and literally every single person there (at least 100) claimed to be having supernatural occurrences. Everyone claimed to be having visions, speaking in tongues, and different things, every single person but me. I was with people I knew this time as well, so it's not like it was a planned show. I am either immune to these things or just don't bullshit myself easily.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I thought if I made it worse, then I would be able to see the way out clearer.


WHAAAAA????


----------



## Wafflehead (Mar 19, 2011)

I was convinced I had a brain tumor..saw like 3 doctors, and all I got out of it was some advil....


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I can relate to that. I use to go to a church where people would fall over and speak in tongues, claim to have visions ,etc. I always hoped for something to happen to me but it never did. I even witnessed my best friend fall over and start speaking in tongues at one of these events. I knew him better than anyone and neither one of us were trying for anything to happen. It just happened to him and I know he wasn't faking it. There seem to be similar "kundalini" occurrences in all different types of religions and what not. I even remember being at one church and literally every single person there (at least 100) claimed to be having supernatural occurrences. Everyone claimed to be having visions, speaking in tongues, and different things, every single person but me. I was with people I knew this time as well, so it's not like it was a planned show. I am either immune to these things or just don't bullshit myself easily.


Perhaps you are more connected to reality than you realize.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jeremiah said:


> WHAAAAA????


Perhaps it's the "Rock bottom" thing.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Visual Dude said:


> Perhaps you are more connected to reality than you realize.


This was before DP so I was connected to reality.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> This was before DP so I was connected to reality.


I hope my remark was not offensive to you. Quite the contrary, was hoping that you not feel bad about yourself for not having these experiences. The criteria of being a 'good' person doesn't require them.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Visual Dude said:


> I hope my remark was not offensive to you. Quite the contrary, was hoping that you not feel bad about yourself for not having these experiences. The criteria of being a 'good' person doesn't require them.


No I didn't take offense. Thanks.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I span around in circles until I felt dizzy...


----------



## VagusX (Nov 23, 2008)

I started by taking massive amounts of B vitamins. I carried them around religiously. I don't know what the LD50 on B12 supplements but I may have come close. Don't ask me the reason for doing this, but it was probably in a health book I read and it was the only thing I could try to "nourish" my brain.

I dropped acid again a few months later to try to "reverse" it. This is pretty common from people that developed the DP from drugs. This did not work, but it did allow me to laugh harder than I had in few months which was very therapuetic.

I've worn sunglasses during all waking hours to cut down on visual disturbances.

I have done an enourmous amount of self medicating with MANY substances to in an attempt feel normal for short amounts of time. Once again, not too abnormal of a behaviour. The funniest thing about my experience with abusing/self-medicating with substances is that some of them made me feel better for long periods of time. IE. MDMA gave me the first long term window of relief following 6-7 years of the disorder. Or if I drank heavily the previous night, I would feel hung over the next day, but I would feel better mentally.

I am sure I have done plenty of other things, because I have live a long time with it. I do much fewer things now that I am a settled down married man with kids.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

I stopped feeding it ......


----------



## Locky (Apr 28, 2011)

VagusX said:


> I started by taking massive amounts of B vitamins. I carried them around religiously. I don't know what the LD50 on B12 supplements but I may have come close. Don't ask me the reason for doing this, but it was probably in a health book I read and it was the only thing I could try to "nourish" my brain.
> 
> I dropped acid again a few months later to try to "reverse" it. This is pretty common from people that developed the DP from drugs. This did not work, but it did allow me to laugh harder than I had in few months which was very therapuetic.
> 
> ...


I'm considering taking acid to try and reverse it as well. I've only been suffering from derealisation for 3 months but I figure it won't make things worse. In my case, the thing that is getting me is that my sense of hearing is worse. Being a music lover I can hardly go to concerts anymore (I had to run out of one the other day because everything sounded weird/thought I couldn't hear properly). I don't know if this hearing loss could possibly be from the acid I took 3 months ago, a kind of Hallucinogen persisting perception disorder (although I've heard this happens only with visuals?).

Anyway, a penny for your thoughts on this? Do you know people that have successfully "reversed" things?

thanks


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

I almost commited suicide thinking I would be resurrected and Enlight myself.
Twice.

I climbed up a mountain with no supplies and no water, thinking I would meet my guiding Spirit up there and he would tell me how to recover my Soul. I almost died of de-hydration under the scorching sun.

I took a very high dose of an Amazon frog venom which made me collapse on the floor and almost vomit my guts out. I thought it would clean my soul. well they actually do that to clean the liver.. but was a bit tougher than what i thought it would be









And last, but definitely not least: I almost tried killing the shaman with a machete on an ayahuasca ceremony because I was convinced that he was the Devil and that he was the one who had stolen my soul.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

Abraxas said:


> I almost commited suicide thinking I would be resurected and Enlight myself.
> Twice.
> 
> I climbed up a mountain with no supplies and no water, thinking I would meet my guiding Spirit up there and he would tell me how to recover my Soul. I almost died of de-hydration under the scorching sun.
> ...


dude...whoa...


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

Abraxas said:


> And last, but definitely not least: I almost tried killing the shaman with a machete on an ayahuasca ceremony because I was convinced that he was the Devil and that he was the one who had stolen my soul.


Really? Really really?

I consumed huge amounts of weed on and off over a couple of years, first to see if it reversed it, then because I wanted to overcome my huge fear of drugs, then because it gave me an 'excuse' to feel the way I did.

And risk taking to try and jolt reality back in. Done a fair bit of getting drunk then going and sitting on railway bridges, or getting in cars with coked up strangers driving.

Although maybe the stupidest thing I tried was asking for help from the NHS. Yeah, that didn't go well.


----------



## SaraBro (Feb 23, 2011)

I haven't done anything. Since everything seems pointless and weird to me. Maybe the most outrageous for me is that I'm actually living my life without feeling it.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Abraxas said:


> I almost commited suicide thinking I would be resurrected and Enlight myself.
> Twice.
> 
> I climbed up a mountain with no supplies and no water, thinking I would meet my guiding Spirit up there and he would tell me how to recover my Soul. I almost died of de-hydration under the scorching sun.
> ...


Your adventurous spirit sounds like a lot of fun. But if one day we ever take a hike together in a jungle, I think I'll bring the portable shark cage









Glad you are better now. You really have done some interesting things.


----------



## MrSpock2 (Mar 16, 2011)

I wore sunglasses all day erry day. I beat the shit out of some furniture with a baseball bat and that actually did help. Spent all day (literally) reading sad stories and crying. Also kinda helped. Spent my whole March Break inside thinking, this was terrible, I literally did not go outside of my room.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Abraxas said:


> And last, but definitely not least: I almost tried killing the shaman with a machete on an ayahuasca ceremony because I was convinced that he was the Devil and that he was the one who had stolen my soul.


Now I'm definitely not trying Ayahuasca!


----------



## LOLiTA (Apr 24, 2011)

Went to a therapist.


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> Now I'm definitely not trying Ayahuasca!










naaah believe it or not, that event was a key moment of 'enlightenment' for me. I didnt actually get to the point of grabbing the machete. As I sat there in the dark, knowing I had to kill him in order to regain my soul, i began to picture the scene and devise a 'plan'... of course I began to panick, i entered a state of total nightmare. and suddenly, something in me said: why does it have to be like this? surely there has to be another way to regain my soul other than bloodshed, surely this *is* just a nightmare. and then i snapped out of it. other way was: love.









when i told the shaman about it he just burst into laughter!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Went to church 3 times a day for about 3 months ... I dunno _what_ I was thinking


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Ive scampered around my room for a half hour acting like an animaldemoninfant in hopes of getting in touch with my inner child and feeling some sense of repersonalization. It sort of worked. For about 5 minutes. But now I feel stupid.


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

MrSpock2 said:


> I wore sunglasses all day erry day. I beat the shit out of some furniture with a baseball bat and that actually did help. Spent all day (literally) reading sad stories and crying. Also kinda helped. Spent my whole March Break inside thinking, this was terrible, I literally did not go outside of my room.


This made me lol for some reason.


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

SaraBro said:


> I haven't done anything. Since everything seems pointless and weird to me. Maybe the most outrageous for me is that I'm actually living my life without feeling it.


That's a good one


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Don Steffa said:


> I stuffed myself full with builders bars and liquid-b12 for 1,5 week, cause anthony was cured by it...


I also tried the builders bars. lol. I have tried just about every supplement anyone has mentioned on this site. Spending a couple thousand dollars in the process.


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

nycall21 said:


> Ive scampered around my room for a half hour acting like an animaldemoninfant in hopes of getting in touch with my inner child and feeling some sense of repersonalization. It sort of worked. For about 5 minutes. But now I feel stupid.










sounds like a good one to try


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

LoL Some of these are gold. Your all nuts lol. Seriously though , Ive never tryed anything to cure it, Because I dont know of anything that could.


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

LSD


----------



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

Abraxas said:


> naaah believe it or not, that event was a key moment of 'enlightenment' for me. I didnt actually get to the point of grabbing the machete. As I sat there in the dark, knowing I had to kill him in order to regain my soul, i began to picture the scene and devise a 'plan'... of course I began to panick, i entered a state of total nightmare. and suddenly, something in me said: why does it have to be like this? surely there has to be another way to regain my soul other than bloodshed, surely this *is* just a nightmare. and then i snapped out of it. other way was: love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would they have a machete present at an ayahuasca ceremony, anyway?!


----------



## snappercrackler (Feb 27, 2014)

I forged a signature to get a drug called cerebrolysin from an Austrian pharmacy, which is only available in Europe. The drug is intramusclarly administered, so I had to buy syringes off Amazon. I actually felt better, but I couldn't keep it up.

Also, a few suicide attempts, two of them very serious.


----------



## sydneylondon (Feb 4, 2014)

laying naked in the snow. that was more to calm myself though not really to cure


----------



## numbum (Jun 22, 2013)

Tried to cure my DP by taking shrooms and Molly. Also thought I could cure it by watching 3d tv


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2014)

Jerked off three times in a row thinking it would help my DP go away. I barely jerk off three times in one week >_<

Not to mention I thought I could drink alcohol until the DP went away.... lol nope


----------



## mikeyworld1 (Aug 28, 2014)

I smacked myself in the face repeatedly and in frustration of no effect I kept doing it.


----------



## Premium (Sep 18, 2014)

A few years ago I started looking into satanic/occult rituals and thought maybe I could get my old perception back by summoning a spirit and making a deal with it. Luckily, I didn't go that far.


----------



## leelooleeloo (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh! I can relate to thinking of doing all of these things! I want to hug you all!

I've only had this for a few months. I go on road trips once a week to New Mexico and sleep in my car. Last night I went to a particularly amazing spot above a canyon. I drank enough to feel stupid and kind of worry about my fire containing capabilities. When so was looking at the sky, at all those stars, I cried. I have DR, and I keep thinking that maybe I'm the only person who really exists.

"What do I do?" I cried.

The awnser that came back was to just say thank you as much as possible. Even if this is all a dream and as weird as I feel it is, it's still pretty cool, isn't it?

I'm going to get a tattoo to remind myself to say thank you. People say if I remind myself of the weirdness, it will get worse. I find the opposite. If I just say " all fake, but pretty cool. Look at this: people, skies, stars... Not bad, whoever thought this all up" it doesn't go away, but I feel like living

I've been suicidal for ten years. Honest? If this makes me want to live, maybe it's a gift?

Okay, seems like a crap gift, but who am I to judge whoever made up all this reality stuff?

I'm going to get a star on my left wrist, to remember to say thank you for the beautiful stars, and every one else.

I'll let you all know how it works. I've seriously considered becoming a Buddhist nun


----------

